# Can't get transmission-daemon to compile



## megapearl (Jul 25, 2014)

```
root@backup:/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon # make install
===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for transmission-daemon-2.84
===>   transmission-daemon-2.84 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by transmission-daemon-2.84 for building
===>  Extracting for transmission-daemon-2.84
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for transmission-2.84.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for transmission-daemon-2.84
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/../transmission-cli/files/disable-web
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for transmission-daemon-2.84
===>   transmission-daemon-2.84 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8 - found
===>   transmission-daemon-2.84 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   transmission-daemon-2.84 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   transmission-daemon-2.84 depends on shared library: libcurl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.7)
===>   transmission-daemon-2.84 depends on shared library: libevent.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libevent-2.0.so.5.1.9)
===>  Configuring for transmission-daemon-2.84
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/m4/libtool.m4
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/aclocal.m4
configure: loading site script /usr/ports/Templates/config.site
checking whether gmake supports nested variables... yes
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... (cached) /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... (cached) /usr/bin/awk
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking how to create a pax tar archive... gnutar
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0
checking how to print strings... printf
checking for style of include used by gmake... GNU
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... (cached) /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... (cached) /usr/bin/egrep
checking for fgrep... (cached) /usr/bin/fgrep
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... no
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0 file names to amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0 format... func_convert_file_noop
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0 file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for dlltool... no
checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n
checking for ar... ar
checking for archiver @FILE support... no
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for sysroot... no
checking for mt... mt
checking if mt is a manifest tool... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes
checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking for memory.h... (cached) yes
checking for strings.h... (cached) yes
checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd10.0 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking for gcc... (cached) cc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... (cached) yes
checking dependency style of cc... (cached) gcc3
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether c++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of c++... gcc3
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... c++ -E
checking for ld used by c++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for c++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if c++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if c++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd10.0 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking for inline... inline
checking gcc version... 4.2.1
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes
checking for stdbool.h... (cached) yes
checking for iconv_open... yes
checking for pread... (cached) yes
checking for pwrite... (cached) yes
checking for lrintf... no
checking for strlcpy... (cached) yes
checking for daemon... (cached) yes
checking for dirname... (cached) yes
checking for basename... yes
checking for strcasecmp... (cached) yes
checking for localtime_r... yes
checking for fallocate64... no
checking for posix_fallocate... yes
checking for memmem... yes
checking for strsep... (cached) yes
checking for strtold... yes
checking for syslog... yes
checking for valloc... yes
checking for getpagesize... (cached) yes
checking for posix_memalign... yes
checking for statvfs... (cached) yes
checking for htonll... no
checking for ntohll... no
checking for mkdtemp... (cached) yes
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes
checking whether pthreads work with -pthread... yes
checking for joinable pthread attribute... PTHREAD_CREATE_JOINABLE
checking if more special flags are required for pthreads... -D_THREAD_SAFE
checking for library containing cos... -lm
checking for library containing socket... none required
checking for library containing gethostbyname... none required
checking for library containing quotacursor_skipidtype... no
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for OPENSSL... yes
checking for LIBCURL... yes
checking for LIBEVENT... yes
checking for /tmp/dummy1_zlib.h... yes
checking for library containing gzopen... -lz
checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no
checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no
checking for lseek64... no
checking for library containing getmntent... no
checking whether posix_fadvise is declared... yes
checking for posix_fadvise... yes
checking sys/inotify.h usability... yes
checking sys/inotify.h presence... yes
checking for sys/inotify.h... yes
checking for inotify_init... no
checking sys/event.h usability... yes
checking sys/event.h presence... yes
checking for sys/event.h... yes
checking for kqueue... yes
checking for sys/statvfs.h... (cached) yes
checking xfs/xfs.h usability... no
checking xfs/xfs.h presence... no
checking for xfs/xfs.h... no
checking for SYSTEMD_DAEMON... no
checking for clock_gettime in -lrt... no
checking ÂµTP... yes
checking system miniupnpc library... >= 1.7
checking that generated files are newer than configure... done
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating transmission-gtk.spec
config.status: creating cli/Makefile
config.status: creating daemon/Makefile
config.status: creating extras/Makefile
config.status: creating libtransmission/Makefile
config.status: creating utils/Makefile
config.status: creating third-party/Makefile
config.status: creating third-party/dht/Makefile
config.status: creating third-party/libutp/Makefile
config.status: creating third-party/libnatpmp/Makefile
config.status: creating third-party/miniupnp/Makefile
config.status: creating macosx/Makefile
config.status: creating gtk/Makefile
config.status: creating gtk/icons/Makefile
config.status: creating qt/config.pri
config.status: creating web/Makefile
config.status: creating web/images/Makefile
config.status: creating web/style/Makefile
config.status: creating web/style/jqueryui/Makefile
config.status: creating web/style/jqueryui/images/Makefile
config.status: creating web/style/transmission/Makefile
config.status: creating web/style/transmission/images/Makefile
config.status: creating web/style/transmission/images/buttons/Makefile
config.status: creating web/javascript/Makefile
config.status: creating web/javascript/jquery/Makefile
config.status: creating po/Makefile.in
config.status: executing depfiles commands
config.status: executing libtool commands
config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands


Configuration:

   Source code location:                              .
   Compiler:                                          c++

   Build libtransmission:                             yes
      * optimized for low-resource systems:           no
      * ÂµTP enabled:                                  yes

   Build Command-Line client:                         no

   Build GTK+ client:                                 no
      * libappindicator for an Ubuntu-style tray:     no

   Build Daemon:                                      yes

   Build Mac client:                                  no


===>  Building for transmission-daemon-2.84
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84'
Making all in third-party
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/third-party'
Making all in dht
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/third-party/dht'
  CC       dht.o
dht.c:360:35: warning: cast from 'const struct sockaddr *' to 'struct sockaddr_in *' increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
        struct sockaddr_in *sin = (struct sockaddr_in*)sa;
                                  ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dht.c:368:37: warning: cast from 'const struct sockaddr *' to 'struct sockaddr_in6 *' increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
        struct sockaddr_in6 *sin6 = (struct sockaddr_in6*)sa;
                                    ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dht.c:1319:35: warning: cast from 'const struct sockaddr *' to 'struct sockaddr_in *' increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
        struct sockaddr_in *sin = (struct sockaddr_in*)sa;
                                  ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dht.c:1323:37: warning: cast from 'const struct sockaddr *' to 'struct sockaddr_in6 *' increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
        struct sockaddr_in6 *sin6 = (struct sockaddr_in6*)sa;
                                    ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dht.c:1446:35: warning: cast from 'const struct sockaddr *' to 'struct sockaddr_in *' increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
        struct sockaddr_in *sin = (struct sockaddr_in*)sa;
                                  ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dht.c:1451:37: warning: cast from 'const struct sockaddr *' to 'struct sockaddr_in6 *' increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
        struct sockaddr_in6 *sin6 = (struct sockaddr_in6*)sa;
                                    ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
6 warnings generated.
  AR       libdht.a
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/third-party/dht'
Making all in libnatpmp
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/third-party/libnatpmp'
  CC       getgateway.o
  CC       natpmp.o
  CC       wingettimeofday.o
natpmp.c:179:4: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
        *((uint16_t *)(p->pending_request + 4)) = htons(privateport);
          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
natpmp.c:180:4: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
        *((uint16_t *)(p->pending_request + 6)) = htons(publicport);
          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
natpmp.c:181:4: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
        *((uint32_t *)(p->pending_request + 8)) = htonl(lifetime);
          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
natpmp.c:212:34: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
                response->resultcode = ntohs(*((uint16_t *)(buf + 2)));
                                               ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:120:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohs'
#define ntohs(x)        __ntohs(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:129:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohs'
#define __ntohs(x)      __bswap16(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:74:37: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
        ((__uint16_t)(__builtin_constant_p(x) ? \
                                           ^
natpmp.c:212:34: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
                response->resultcode = ntohs(*((uint16_t *)(buf + 2)));
                                               ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:120:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohs'
#define ntohs(x)        __ntohs(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:129:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohs'
#define __ntohs(x)      __bswap16(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:40: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                              ^
natpmp.c:212:34: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
                response->resultcode = ntohs(*((uint16_t *)(buf + 2)));
                                               ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:120:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohs'
#define ntohs(x)        __ntohs(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:129:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohs'
#define __ntohs(x)      __bswap16(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:51: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                                         ^
natpmp.c:212:34: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
                response->resultcode = ntohs(*((uint16_t *)(buf + 2)));
                                               ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:120:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohs'
#define ntohs(x)        __ntohs(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:129:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohs'
#define __ntohs(x)      __bswap16(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:53: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                                           ^
natpmp.c:213:29: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                response->epoch = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 4)));
                                          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:77:24: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
        (__builtin_constant_p(x) ?      \
                              ^
natpmp.c:213:29: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                response->epoch = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 4)));
                                          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:27: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                 ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:74:37: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
        ((__uint16_t)(__builtin_constant_p(x) ? \
                                           ^
natpmp.c:213:29: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                response->epoch = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 4)));
                                          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:27: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                 ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:40: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                              ^
natpmp.c:213:29: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                response->epoch = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 4)));
                                          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:27: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                 ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:51: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                                         ^
natpmp.c:213:29: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                response->epoch = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 4)));
                                          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:27: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                 ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:53: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                                           ^
natpmp.c:213:29: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                response->epoch = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 4)));
                                          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:60: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:74:37: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
        ((__uint16_t)(__builtin_constant_p(x) ? \
                                           ^
natpmp.c:213:29: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                response->epoch = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 4)));
                                          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:60: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:40: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                              ^
natpmp.c:213:29: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                response->epoch = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 4)));
                                          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
getgateway.c:312:16:#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^warning:
cast from 'struct sockaddr *' to 'struct sockaddr_in *' /usr/include/x86/endian.hincreases: 78required alignment: from33 :1  to note: 4 expanded[-Wcast-align] from
 macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
      *addr = ((struct sockaddr_in *)gate)->sin_addr.s_addr;
                                       ^
               ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:60: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:51: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                                         ^
natpmp.c:213:29: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                response->epoch = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 4)));
                                          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:60: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:53: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                                           ^
natpmp.c:213:29: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                response->epoch = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 4)));
                                          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:53: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                                           ^
natpmp.c:242:49: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.publicaddress.addr.s_addr = *((uint32_t *)(buf + 8));
                                                                            ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
natpmp.c:244:56: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.privateport = ntohs(*((uint16_t *)(buf + 8)));
                                                                                   ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:120:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohs'
#define ntohs(x)        __ntohs(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:129:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohs'
#define __ntohs(x)      __bswap16(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:74:37: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
        ((__uint16_t)(__builtin_constant_p(x) ? \
                                           ^
natpmp.c:244:56: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.privateport = ntohs(*((uint16_t *)(buf + 8)));
                                                                                   ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:120:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohs'
#define ntohs(x)        __ntohs(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:129:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohs'
#define __ntohs(x)      __bswap16(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:40: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                              ^
natpmp.c:244:56: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.privateport = ntohs(*((uint16_t *)(buf + 8)));
                                                                                   ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:120:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohs'
#define ntohs(x)        __ntohs(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:129:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohs'
#define __ntohs(x)      __bswap16(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:51: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                                         ^
natpmp.c:244:56: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.privateport = ntohs(*((uint16_t *)(buf + 8)));
                                                                                   ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:120:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohs'
#define ntohs(x)        __ntohs(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:129:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohs'
#define __ntohs(x)      __bswap16(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:53: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                                           ^
natpmp.c:245:61: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.mappedpublicport = ntohs(*((uint16_t *)(buf + 10)));
                                                                                        ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:120:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohs'
#define ntohs(x)        __ntohs(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:129:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohs'
#define __ntohs(x)      __bswap16(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:74:37: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
        ((__uint16_t)(__builtin_constant_p(x) ? \
                                           ^
natpmp.c:245:61: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.mappedpublicport = ntohs(*((uint16_t *)(buf + 10)));
                                                                                        ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:120:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohs'
#define ntohs(x)        __ntohs(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:129:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohs'
#define __ntohs(x)      __bswap16(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:40: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                              ^
natpmp.c:245:61: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.mappedpublicport = ntohs(*((uint16_t *)(buf + 10)));
                                                                                        ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:120:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohs'
#define ntohs(x)        __ntohs(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:129:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohs'
#define __ntohs(x)      __bswap16(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:51: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                                         ^
natpmp.c:245:61: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint16_t *' (aka 'unsigned short *') increases required alignment from 1 to 2 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.mappedpublicport = ntohs(*((uint16_t *)(buf + 10)));
                                                                                        ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:120:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohs'
#define ntohs(x)        __ntohs(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:129:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohs'
#define __ntohs(x)      __bswap16(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:53: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                                           ^
natpmp.c:246:53: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.lifetime = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 12)));
                                                                                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:77:24: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
        (__builtin_constant_p(x) ?      \
                              ^
natpmp.c:246:53: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.lifetime = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 12)));
                                                                                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:27: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                 ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:74:37: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
        ((__uint16_t)(__builtin_constant_p(x) ? \
                                           ^
natpmp.c:246:53: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.lifetime = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 12)));
                                                                                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:27: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                 ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:40: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                              ^
natpmp.c:246:53: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.lifetime = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 12)));
                                                                                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:27: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                 ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:51: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                                         ^
natpmp.c:246:53: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.lifetime = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 12)));
                                                                                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:27: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                 ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:53: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                                           ^
natpmp.c:246:53: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.lifetime = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 12)));
                                                                                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:60: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:74:37: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
        ((__uint16_t)(__builtin_constant_p(x) ? \
                                           ^
natpmp.c:246:53: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.lifetime = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 12)));
                                                                                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:60: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:40: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                              ^
natpmp.c:246:53: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.lifetime = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 12)));
                                                                                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:60: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:66:51: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16_gen'
#define __bswap16_gen(x)        (__uint16_t)((x) << 8 | (x) >> 8)
                                                         ^
natpmp.c:246:53: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.lifetime = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 12)));
                                                                                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:33: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                       ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:68:60: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32_gen'
        (((__uint32_t)__bswap16((x) & 0xffff) << 16) | __bswap16((x) >> 16))
                                                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:75:53: note: expanded from macro '__bswap16'
            __bswap16_gen((__uint16_t)(x)) : __bswap16_var(x)))
                                                           ^
natpmp.c:246:53: warning: cast from 'unsigned char *' to 'uint32_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
                                response->pnu.newportmapping.lifetime = ntohl(*((uint32_t *)(buf + 12)));
                                                                                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/netinet/in.h:119:26: note: expanded from macro 'ntohl'
#define ntohl(x)        __ntohl(x)
                                ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:128:30: note: expanded from macro '__ntohl'
#define __ntohl(x)      __bswap32(x)
                                  ^
/usr/include/x86/endian.h:78:53: note: expanded from macro '__bswap32'
            __bswap32_gen((__uint32_t)(x)) : __bswap32_var(x))
                                                           ^
1 warning generated.
36 warnings generated.
  AR       libnatpmp.a
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/third-party/libnatpmp'
Making all in libutp
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/third-party/libutp'
  CXX      utp.o
  CXX      utp_utils.o
In file included from utp.cpp:78:
./utp_config.h:8:2: warning: implement this in libtransmission [-W#warnings]
#warning implement this in libtransmission
 ^
1 warning generated.
  AR       libutp.a
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/third-party/libutp'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/third-party'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/third-party'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/third-party'
Making all in libtransmission
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/libtransmission'
  CC       announcer.o
  CC       announcer-http.o
  CC       announcer-udp.o
  CC       bandwidth.o
  CC       bitfield.o
  CC       blocklist.o
  CC       cache.o
  CC       clients.o
  CC       completion.o
  CC       ConvertUTF.o
  CC       crypto.o
  CC       fdlimit.o
announcer-udp.c:46:8: warning: cast from 'struct sockaddr *' to 'struct sockaddr_in *' increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
      ((struct sockaddr_in *)sa)->sin_port = htons (port);
       ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
announcer-udp.c:48:8: warning: cast from 'struct sockaddr *' to 'struct sockaddr_in6 *' increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
      ((struct sockaddr_in6 *)sa)->sin6_port = htons (port);
       ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
  CC       handshake.o
  CC       history.o
  CC       inout.o
  CC       list.o
  CC       log.o
  CC       magnet.o
  CC       makemeta.o
  CC       metainfo.o
  CC       natpmp.o
  CC       net.o
  CC       peer-io.o
  CC       peer-mgr.o
  CC       peer-msgs.o
  CC       platform.o
  CC       platform-quota.o
2 warnings generated.
net.c:493:30: warning: cast from 'struct sockaddr *' to 'struct sockaddr_in *' increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
          (unsigned char*)& ((struct sockaddr_in*)sa)->sin_addr;
                             ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
net.c:501:30: warning: cast from 'struct sockaddr *' to 'struct sockaddr_in6 *' increases required alignment from 1 to 4 [-Wcast-align]
          (unsigned char*)& ((struct sockaddr_in6*)sa)->sin6_addr;
                             ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
  CC       port-forwarding.o
  CC       ptrarray.o
  CC       quark.o
  CC       resume.o
  CC       rpcimpl.o
2 warnings generated.
  CC       rpc-server.o
  CC       session.o
  CC       stats.o
  CC       torrent.o
  CC       torrent-ctor.o
rpcimpl.c:1523:29: warning: implicit declaration of function 'write' is invalid in C99 [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
              const int e = write (fd, buf, buflen - stream.avail_out);
                            ^
  CC       torrent-magnet.o
  CC       tr-dht.o
  CC       tr-lpd.o
  CC       tr-udp.o
  CC       tr-utp.o
  CC       tr-getopt.o
  CC       trevent.o
  CC       upnp.o
  CC       utils.o
  CC       variant.o
  CC       variant-benc.o
  CC       variant-json.o
  CC       verify.o
  CC       web.o
  CC       webseed.o
utils.c:1292:26: warning: passing 'char **' to parameter of type 'const char **' discards qualifiers in nested pointer types [-Wincompatible-pointer-types-discards-qualifiers]
          if (iconv (cd, &inbuf, &inbytesleft, &outbuf, &outbytesleft) != (size_t)-1)
                         ^~~~~~
/usr/local/include/iconv.h:83:48: note: passing argument to parameter 'inbuf' here
extern size_t iconv (iconv_t cd, const char* * inbuf, size_t *inbytesleft, char* * outbuf, size_t *outbytesleft);
                                               ^
  CC       wildmat.o
1 warning generated.
1 warning generated.
  AR       libtransmission.a
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/libtransmission'
Making all in daemon
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/daemon'
  CC       daemon.o
  CC       watch.o
  CC       remote.o
  CCLD     transmission-daemon
/usr/bin/ld: w: invalid DSO for symbol `BN_num_bits' definition
/usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8: could not read symbols: Bad value
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[3]: *** [transmission-daemon] Error 1
gmake[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/daemon'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon
root@backup:/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon #
```

Already tried to downgrade the port (using portdowngrade) and also removed the /etc/make.conf, and tried to deinstall and install the openssl ports which doesn't make any difference,
Google'd around for "/usr/bin/ld: w: invalid DSO for symbol `BN_num_bits' definition
/usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8: could not read symbols: Bad value" but couldn't find anything useful,

Any help would be appreciated,

Regards,
Donald.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 26, 2014)

Try this: 
	
	



```
LDFLAGS+=     -ltinfow
```
 in /etc/make.conf.


----------



## megapearl (Jul 26, 2014)

That doesn't make any difference... exactly same error.


```
/usr/bin/ld: x: invalid DSO for symbol `BN_num_bits' definition
/usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8: could not read symbols: Bad value
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[3]: *** [transmission-daemon] Error 1
gmake[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84/daemon'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon/work/transmission-2.84'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon
root@backup:/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon #
```


----------



## talsamon (Jul 26, 2014)

If i do `nm /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8|grep BN_num_bits`- I get 
	
	



```
00000000000a6950 T BN_num_bits
```
. Maybe there's something not updated ?


----------



## megapearl (Jul 26, 2014)

Same thing here:


```
root@backup:/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon # nm /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8|grep BN_num_bits
00000000000aabb0 T BN_num_bits
00000000000aaac0 T BN_num_bits_word
0000000000197ba0 r BN_num_bits_word.bits
root@backup:/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon #
```


----------



## worldi (Jul 26, 2014)

Did you try to add "-lcrypto" to `LDFLAGS` (either on the command line or in the port's Makefile)? Doing so apparently fixed PR PR 186478.


----------



## megapearl (Jul 26, 2014)

No, I only did add LDFLAGS+=     -ltinfow in /etc/make.conf

Adding LDFLAGS=-lcrypto to the Makefile does work, compiles fine now.

Is this a bug in the transmission-daemon package or is there something wrong with my system??


----------



## worldi (Jul 26, 2014)

This problem seems to be related to changes in FreeBSD 10. It works "out of the box" on FreeBSD 9.


----------



## megapearl (Jul 26, 2014)

Okay, thanks for your help!

Is it wise to add it to /etc/make.conf or does this affect other packages?

Regards,
Donald.


----------



## worldi (Jul 26, 2014)

Adding stuff to /etc/make.conf potentially affects *every* build (world, kernel, all ports, etc...).

So, no, it's not wise. Do *not* add this to /etc/make.conf.


----------



## megapearl (Jul 26, 2014)

Okay, leaving it just in the Makefile of that port (transmission-daemon)

Thanks!


----------

